# Problema al montar Particiones

## omarelrockero1

Buenas Noches Estimado Amigos, les agradeceria que me ayudaran en este problema.

soy nuevo usando gentoo, instale perfectamente el sistema base y intale y configure el entorno x y como entorno de escritorio tengo gnome

pero al momento de montar particiones de discos secundario que no es el disco donde esta instalado el sistema base no me deja montarlo

por ejemplo:

mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/prueba

fuse: mount failed: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado

y si trato de desmontarlo me dice que no esta montado, no entiendo.

asi me pasa tambien con este

ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /mnt/prueba2

 fuse: mount failed: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado

el mismo error, al parecer son con todos los discos secundario al parecer

como podria solucionar...

----------

## esteban_conde

Averigua como tienes nombrados los dispositivos pues pudiera ser que hda sea sda hdb sea sdb y asi siguiendo.

Ejecuta ls /dev |grep sd y ls /dev |grep hd para ver que nodos se han creado en el arranque.

Echa un vistazo a fstab para ver si los dispositivos se montan desde ahí creo que es udev el encargado de darles nombre.

En fin pueden ser muchas cosas más se me ocurre que quizás no tengas soporte para el sistema de archivos del cdrom y/o de las particiones.

----------

## gringo

comprueba ejecutando mount que efectivamente las particiones no estén ya montadas, no vaya a ser que tengas algún software que ya las esté montando por ti.

saluetes

----------

## omarelrockero1

ok voy a revisar todo que me dicen y le comento los resultados

----------

## omarelrockero1

El resultado de ls /dev | grep sd

no devolvio ningun dato

el resultado de ls /dev | grep hd

hda

hda1

hda2

hda3

hda4

hdb

hdb1

hdc

hdc1

hdd

Verifico a ver si tengo alguna de las particiones mencionadas montadas y no estan instaladas

pero si entro al entorno gnome y me vo a Equipo y le doy doble clik a cualquiera de los dispositivos me pide la password de root y la monta pero con el disco hdb que esta en NTFS, soi lo monto de esta manera me lo monta solo lectura.

igualmente desmonto todos los dipositivos y intento nuevamnete>

# ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/prueba

fuse: mount failed: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado

# mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/prueba

mount: /dev/hdc1 ya está montado o /mnt/prueba está ocupado

reviso /media /mnt y no hay ninguno directorio donde esten montadas

sera una aplicacion que esta bloqueando los discos, claro lo hace solo con los secundario (hdb, hdc...)

----------

## omarelrockero1

Mi /etc/fstab

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2

#/dev/ROOT		/		ext3		noatime		0 1

#/dev/SWAP		none		swap		sw		0 0

#/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

/dev/hda1	/none	swap	sw	0	2

/dev/hda2	/	ext3	defaults	0	1

/dev/cdrom		/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,ro	0 0

proc	/proc	proc	nodev,nosuid,noexec	0	0

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

----------

## pelelademadera

posteate un

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

aqui esta la salida de fdisk -l, al parecer aqi muestra un conflicto en lo dos discos hdb y hdc

Disco /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8c9b5c97

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/hda1               1         522     4192933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda2             523        4573    32539657+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            4574        8424    30931968   83  Linux

/dev/hda4   *        8425        9729    10482412+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/hdb: 400.1 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000c3e9f

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/hdb1               1       48641   390708801    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/hdc: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00027b01

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/hdc1   *           1       19457   156288321   83  Linux

Disco /dev/dm-0: 400.1 GB, 400085812224 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48640 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6d697270

Esto no parece una tabla de particiones

Probablemente ha seleccionado el dispositivo que no era.

  Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/dm-0p1   ?      121585      239029   943368597+  43  Desconocido

La partición 1 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

/dev/dm-0p2   ?      110106      229557   959493297+  72  Desconocido

La partición 2 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

/dev/dm-0p3   ?       10499       10499           0   65  Novell Netware 386

La partición 3 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

/dev/dm-0p4          166584      166587       24662+   0  Vacía

La partición 4 no termina en un límite de cilindro.

Las entradas de la tabla de particiones no están en el orden del disco

Disco /dev/dm-1: 160.0 GB, 160039240704 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19456 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola. De dónde salieron las particiones de los discos de 400 y 160Gb? En mi vida usé LVM pero suena a que son particiones de ese tipo. Lo de /dev/dm-X al menos, suena a Device Mapper.

A ver si alguien con mas experiencia que yo aporta algo, mientras tanto quizás ayude la documentación oficial al respecto o la Wiki de Gentoo.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente hayas instaldo Ubuntu o algun otro "bot" y le has dejado que hiciera las particiones como le ha dado la gana.

En este caso creo que ha usado un raid pues creo que es así como nombra las particiones.

Aprovechar lo que ha hecho (conste que lo de arriba es una sospecha) no sabria decirte como, eliminarlo es facil basta con usar fdisk, crear particiones nuevas e instalar, recuperar particiones de W$ es otro cantar seguro que puede hacerse pero tendrás que buscar en google o en plantear la pregunta en los foros adecuados.

Antes de tomar ninguna determinación informate mejor y recopila datos ojalá puedas aprovechar las particiones como están.

Suerte.

----------

## omarelrockero1

bueno aqui en el fdisk -l, se puede observar que los dispostivos desconocidos digo desconocidos porque de verdad no estan fisicamente, pero se puede observar que claramente  /dev/dm-0 hacer referencia a la capacidad del dispositivo  /dev/hdb que es de 400 gb y el /dev/dm-1 hace referencia al  /dev/hdc que es de 160 gb.

el sistema gentoo fue el ultimo en instalar ya que tenia tiempo usando debian el cual edite manualmente las particiones, ahora en debian la salida del fdisk -l parece correcto:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disco /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x8c9b5c97

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sda1               1         522     4192933+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda2             523        4573    32539657+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3            4574        8424    30931968   83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *        8425        9729    10482412+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdc: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00027b01

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sdc1   *           1       19457   156288321   83  Linux

Disco /dev/sdb: 400.1 GB, 400088457216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000c3e9f

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/sdb1               1       48641   390708801    7  HPFS/NTFS

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora no se que me dicen ustedes sera que el problema esta cuando compile el kernel en gentoo sera que active algún soporte indebido o innecesario, tengo ganas de volver compilar nuevamente el kernel o formatear el disco y volver a instalar el sistema gentoo desde cero. claro pero me gustaria llegar a la raiz del problema y saber como se puede solucionar

----------

